# heeellloooo!



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hellow and howdy*

howdy hows it going i have to read your string and wow your horse is awesome.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HI M&V!!!! How've you been??? She's fab ;-) I think we'll keep her lol

p.s..

forgot about the new dog, he's a rescue and about 1.5 years old.



























he's a red/blue heeler. We LOVE our heelers/aussies so he's fitting in perfectly. He's been with us a little over a month and we couldn't imagine not having him now


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Good to catch up!!! agree with MV, awesome horses!! Glad you are happy there.

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*beautiful dog*

hiya what a beautiful dog you have there and your horses as well.
greentree its nice to hear from you again.
its great to hear from you mardgrasgirl and that you and your fammaly are well.
green tree i have my tack bedroom pictures in the driveing colloum.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

HELLLLOOOO!!!

Great Photos, glad you are doing well and not flooded out.
Burrrrrrrr, I didn't think life was sustainable above 8000 feet.
Isn't that above the tree line?

Looking forward to snow photos now.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

No in Colorado the tree-line varies depending on where you are. In Southern CO the tree-line is something like 12,140ft in Northern CO, where I’m from, it’s about 10,500ft. So we’re not quite at tree-line yet, LOL.

I've got picture for the morning... I just love it when weather moves in. It makes stuff so interesting.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

having issues loading pictures up for some reason...


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

MOOSE









Mardi: MOM! She kicked snow in my face!
Chenoa: Nah Uhhh! She's lying.










inside my wheel that probably needs to be replaced…









parts


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Our first ride continued...



























... and some bowing 'cause it's cute.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

OM Gosh! Will the moose bother your horses?

What was on fire above your garage?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

The horses look at the moose' like: "O.O what the ef kind of horse is that"

but, the moose don't bother the horses; we're more worried about the coyote, bears, bob cats, and mountain lions that live in the area... Thankfully, the deer are like bunnies here. They'll lay out in the front yard without a care in the world. there's nothing on fire those are Christmas lights we hung up because at night it's so dark you can't see anything and we check up on them often as Chenoa's an escape artist and there's always something seemingly wandering down the property, making noise on its way to the lake. I think it looked odd because of how foggy it was. You can't really tell from the picture but, you couldn't see anything more than 75ft in front of you.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*hub*

it looks like you could do with a new hub bearing may be from a car spares thay probley will match it are the needne rolers solid at all or are thay free.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pictures*

hiya thay are great and awesome pictures you have there.
i had to laugh what taffy said about above the tree tops.
the moose is awesome to.
and becarefull with the bares and the mountain lions bobcats and cyotes.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*cleaning hub and bearing.*

if you have a small old bowl that you dont use and it is old and spare.
out in the yard put a small amount of gasoline in the bowl and with a small brush you can clean the hub and bearing up and it will be free from grease so you can check it out properley.
if you have a degreaser like jizer you wash it in jizer and then wash it off it will kill the grease.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

young bear sleeping and hanging out in a tree


Fierce face:








Funny Face:


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I think I might just get new wheels MV. I know they're expensive but, the peace of mind is worth chucking them. They're pretty suspect. I think a seal is busted because the side I took apart was full of dirt/grime. 

We try our best to be careful. I don't carry firearms but, I'll be darned if I leave the house without pepper spray/hornet spray/ or bear spray in case any animals get more curious than I feel comfortable with...


----------

